# Gore Tex Performance Shell vs Soft Shell vs Pro Shell



## skiersleft (Oct 17, 2011)

Can someone please tell me if one is more waterproof than the other from personal experience rather than from the official information provided by Gore Tex, which doesn't seem to be particularly helpful. I think, for example, that Pro Shell is more durable than the Performance Shell, but I'm not really sure if it's also more waterproof. Don't know here the gore Tex soft shell fits here either. As waterproof as performances? Less? 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2011)

Fom my personal experience,  the best with respect to water repellancy, breathability and over all performance of the article of clothing is a Goretex XCR hardshell.

When the weather is at its worst,  my softshells stay hanging up in y place, and I'm putting as much Goretx XCR hardshell gear on myself as I can.  A bit pricier? yup.  But worth it if you want the ability to comfortably go out in ANY weather conditions and sta dry? TOTALLY IMHO!!


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Fom my personal experience,  the best with respect to water repellancy, breathability and over all performance of the article of clothing is a Goretex XCR hardshell.
> 
> When the weather is at its worst,  my softshells stay hanging up in y place, and I'm putting as much Goretx XCR hardshell gear on myself as I can.  A bit pricier? yup.  But worth it if you want the ability to comfortably go out in ANY weather conditions and sta dry? TOTALLY IMHO!!



I believe they don't make XCR anymore, do they? If so, which one is the XCR replacement? Also, by soft shell I meant Gore Tex's Soft Shell line which is also supposed to be waterproof.


----------



## tt431 (Oct 18, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Can someone please tell me if one is more waterproof than the other from personal experience rather than from the official information provided by Gore Tex, which doesn't seem to be particularly helpful. I think, for example, that Pro Shell is more durable than the Performance Shell, but I'm not really sure if it's also more waterproof. Don't know here the gore Tex soft shell fits here either. As waterproof as performances? Less?
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


I have a Marmot GoreTex performance jacket.  I like the freedom of movement of  this shell and I never got wet wearing it.  However, I have to admit this material feels a little thin when you ski the trees even though I never rip it.

I also have an old North Face with GoreTex fabric jacket.  Although the jacket is still good, GoreTex has evolved since I bought this jacket.

My Arc'teryx ski pants are made from GoreTex Pro material.  This is a more rigid, thicker, waterproof, bombproof fabric.  Perfect material to make ski pants.  I also like GoreTex Pro material because it perform better in the continuous contact with water, ice and snow when you seat in the chair lift.

GoreTex Pro feels and it is more waterproof than GoreTex Perfomance, IMO.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 18, 2011)

From Gore-tex website:

If you are not completely satisfied with the waterproofness, windproofness, or breathability of a GORE-TEX® product then we will repair it, replace it, or refund your purchase price.

All GORE-TEX® garments and footwear - and only GORE-TEX® garments and footwear - carry our GUARANTEED TO KEEP YOU DRY® promise.

What does this mean? It means that liquid from the outside won't get to you on the inside. This includes moisture from the wet grass you’re kneeling in to the sudden squall you get caught in. And that's a promise.


----------



## hammer (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked before (tried a few searches but too much noise in the results), but if I need to "recharge" the external water repellency on a GoreTex jacket should I go with the spray or the wash-in stuff?


----------



## frapcap (Oct 18, 2011)

I have very little Gore Tex equipment, but what I do have holds up in an outstanding fashion to water. I don't think you can go wrong with either, but if you're hard on your outerwear, consider the pro for durability.

Also- I have a North Face Apex soft shell that I don't really ski with, but do use for just about everything else. Its fairly wind resistant, very light, and is DEFINITELY waterproof. I changed an alternator in the pouring rain outside of an Autozone while I wore it. The coat was pretty wet, but my shirt was bone dry. Everyone should have one of these. Having never owned one previously, I completely understand why people spend so much money on these.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Oct 18, 2011)

The Pro Shell is Gore-Tex's highest rated waterproof and breathable fabric. 

Having said that, I own a Mountain Hardware Gore-Tex "Performance" shell and it kept me dry, warm, and relatively happy (with regards to the weather )in October rains on the Long Trail last fall during a thru-hike. We were out in the rain days straight and the Performance Shell worked well for me.

Here is a little guide on Waterproofness from sierratradingpost.com. you may find helpful.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Gore Tex Pro Shell jacket from LL Bean. On the plus side, the material is very light and waterproof. I've had the jacket for almost four seasons and they are great. I use them in the winter with a fleece midlayer and have worn them in -35 conditions. Keeps me warm and dry. I've use the jacket through 4 seasons. I may have to replace the shell after a season or two. Water does not bead on them like they used to although the shell has not been penetrated by water at all. When skinig through puckerbrush, I don't worry about the material snagging or getting ripped. Pretty solid. My next jacket or bib purchase will definitely be a Pro Shell; however, it is very very pricey. The price on the new Bean Pro Shell jacket and bibs jumped almost $100 from the previous model.

My bibs are LL Bean XCR shells. I've had them for about 7 years. They are still pretty waterproof but nearing the end of their water beadiness and it's only a matter of time before the water soaks through the seat when I sit too long on the snow. It's heavier than Pro Shell but is pretty good. Less pricey too.


----------



## Bumpsis (Oct 22, 2011)

Over the years I've come to be rather disappointed with Goretex. A little bit too much hype. In my experience the Goretex membrane works OK for as long as the water repelent coating on the jacket works.
Once it wears out, the magic of Goretex just fades away. You'll get wet or at least clammy and you'll feel the cold touch of wetness of the jacket. Which, of course defeats the actual purpose of  paying more for Goretex. 
The breathabilty of Goretex isn't all that great either. At moderate pace walk, in the rain, you'll get plenty wet on the inside from your own perspiration.

My take: Hardshells are better than softshells (more water resistant), but a lot of it really depends on how good the water repellent coating on the outside really is. The Goretex label isn't worth the money. There is plenty of other "breathable" technologies out there that work just as well, given a rather wide margin to the definintion of what "work" really is. 
I've learned to accept that anything working better than polyurethane will do. I'll get wet from my own perspiration, but will stay warm.


----------

